# Pretty Satisfied with Replacement for my Bosch Sander



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Been using mine for 10 years, with no complaints or problems.Just a good reasonably priced tool.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am planning to get the same one soon to replace a 6 month old Rigid that I am not happy with at all. I have used this Dewalt that a friend of mine has and it just works so much better than the Rigid that I got because HD was out of stock on the Dewalt at the time. I should have waited but maybe I can recoup some of the money by putting the Rigid on Craigslist.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I just got the Dewalt yesterday and did a bit a test with it and the Rigid. I took a door off a street side pickup cabinet that had several coats of paint on it used the Rigid on one side for about 5 min. with 80 grit paper and barley scratched the surface of the paint. I then used the Dewalt on the whole thing and had it down to bare wood in about 8 to 10 min useing the same sheet of 80 grit that had been on the Rigid. the Rigid would Bog down and nearly stop with very little pressure applied to it but the Dewalt could take at least twice the pressure with no Bogging down. 
The Rigid goes on Craigslist tonight for $30 bucks , it is loss of Money on it but I just want it Gone.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Richard, thanks for the head to head test. That fits with my experience, but I didn't confirm it the way you did.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Charles , I didn't start out to do a Test really since I needed to get the door cleaned up anyway but since I had both of them out I went ahead with it to see how much difference there was.
I pretty much found the same things as you did , there was really very little if any chatter even with a good amount of pressure being put on the Dewalt and it really cut thru the several coats of enamel or epoxy that was on the door ( No telling what these College Kids put on it) with a little final work with a sheet of 220 grit it is smooth and ready for a new coat of paint or Stain even. I didn't try the Vac hookup but the bag had a Lot of stuff to dump out when I was done so I am happy with the Dust pickup so far.


----------

